# For All You Chukar Lovers



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just finished this piece for a customer last week. Enjoy.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Very impressive Tex.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't even have to like Chukars to like that. Very nice.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good looking stuff Tex.....really nice setting...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex very very very very nice. keep up the good work bud.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

nice.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow! Nice job!!!!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nice mount Tex!

SD


----------

